
Show HN: Kinesis – Create Interactive Animations with Vue.js - aminerman
https://www.aminerman.com/kinesis/
======
Andrew_W
Wow, this is really cool! I love the 3D transforms, and it's crazy that you're
animating elements based on audio.

Actually, all of those demos are just fun and interesting!

Planning on more docs (did I miss a GitHub link or something)?

~~~
aminerman
Hey, thanks a lot for your words! I'm glad you appreciated the demos. There is
actually a Github link at the very top. But it's good that you're asking the
question. It means that I should maybe add a more visible link. I'll also put
the demos in the repo in the near futur. [https://github.com/Aminerman/vue-
kinesis](https://github.com/Aminerman/vue-kinesis)

